# Previously unreleased version of Talking Heads' "Psycho Killer" !



## Kleinzeit (May 15, 2013)

A previously unreleased version of Talking Heads' "Psycho Killer" features Arthur Russell on cello.

Now, I don't know how the bots on this site respond to links, so, it's at the Onion's AV Club. avclub.com


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2013)

Should I say something about this?


----------



## Kleinzeit (May 15, 2013)

TalkingHead said:


> Should I say something about this?


Naw, it's really early.. and it's got a cello.


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2013)

Did you know that some of the band from Talking Heads (TH) fomred a band called 'Tam Tam Club' (TTC). (Do I have that right?) Anyway, I have always admired the _oeuvre_ of TH and TTC. Great music for dancing. As is Telemann. No, really, Telemann rocks.


----------



## Kleinzeit (May 15, 2013)

TalkingHead said:


> Did you know that some of the band from Talking Heads (TH) fomred a band called 'Tam Tam Club' (TTC). (Do I have that right?) Anyway, I have always admired the _oeuvre_ of TH and TTC. Great music for dancing. As is Telemann. No, really, Telemann rocks.


Tom Tom yeah. Telemann _motors_. Precursor of rock. Plus Beethoven invented boogie in the sonata 32.


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2013)

A kiss for you, Kleinzeit : X


----------



## brotagonist (Jul 11, 2013)

Talking Heads were one of my favourite bands. I finally got More Songs about Buildings and Food and Fear of Music on CD recently. Unfortunately, they went downhill after those. Remain in Light basically had two great songs, Houses in Motion and The Overload, and the rest was pretty mundane.

Tom Tom Club was abominable, I thought. Just kind of Afro-funk or some stuff. I actually bought it when it came out on LP, but I was fuming mad for having bought it without first hearing it.


----------

